# Groomed tail too short.



## Miriamlguzman

My golden just went to groomer yesterday and we noticed his tail was cut almost to the bone in a square like style. I have never seen his tail this short. Usually the groomer trims the bottom and leaves length as is. This was not the only issue. His whole fur looked chopped not trimmed. This is not our first time at this groomer but the owner was out of country and we thought we could still trust groomers. Big mistake! Anyway, will his tail grow back long in the same way it was before? Has anyone ever experienced this before and saw it grow back long?


----------



## Miriamlguzman

Didn't know how to attach picture to original post but here is a picture of his tail.


----------



## Megora

Can you take a picture with your dog standing? 1 pic with the tail down. 1 pic with you holding the tail up. Can tell you then if it is too short.

The tail looks like somebody attempted to trim properly - but it's choppy looking. I can't tell if that's because of how your dog is laying though.

To answer your question though or how I would trim my dog's tail for show... usually we twist feathers at the end of the tail, check length against the hocks and trim. The twist at the end ensures that you're cutting a pom type shape at the end of the tail vs a blunt cut. It means less shaping of the rest of the tail.

The dogs shouldn't have "pony tails" dragging on the ground...


----------



## usually lurking

I have learned that if you want something done right, you better do it yourself. I have had zero good experiences with groomers. I'm sure there are good ones out there, but I am too afraid of my dog coming back looking like a hack job to try again. When I was pregnant, I had someone do my Golden because I physically could not do it. His feet had been done entirely with clippers and looked horrible, his ears were wrong, and I don't know how she dried his fur, but he looked like a giant fluffball, as if she'd tried to maximize volume. It was horrifying. He never went again. I gave up on the trimming and had my then ten year old bathe him, as I watched, when he needed a bath.

The one time I sent my German coated Giant Schnauzer, the groomer used clippers on him and he looked like a Mexican Hairless. He had to wear a tshirt for a couple of weeks. He never went again, either. I learned to strip him myself.

Frankly, it boggles my mind that any groomer doesn't know how to properly groom a Golden Retriever, given that there are so many of them and they are consistently in the top five most popular breeds. I can be slightly more understanding regarding the Schnauzer as the American coated dogs are more prevalent and clippers can be used on them. 

At any rate, if you want your dog groomed properly and you are able, it's worth doing yourself. If not, try printing out instructions on exactly how it should be done and pass them on to your groomer.


----------



## Miriamlguzman

I just have never seen it that short and the front desk guy (owners family) was extremely apologetic and just shook his head and said he was extremely sorry for what the groomer had done. He didn't argue anything and kindly gave me refund since he also saw the chopped up job the groomer had done all over the body. He said he needed to be trimmed again but I wasn't willing to have them touch him again. He was very polite and understanding.


----------



## Megora

Tail doesn't look as bad as the rest of it. It doesn't look "good" - but it's not terribly short imo.

Holy crud! 

Trousers butchered. Belly fur butchered. Front leg and hock fur - butchered.... <= And judging by the cut, I'll wager the shears were so dull they chewed through the fur vs cleanly cutting. 

Other thing to throw out there is your dog's tail - the only thing I noticed (besides the same chewed fur look where they cut it) - is the looks of a stud tail developing - or thyroid related thinning below the base of the tail.

If thyroid issue - getting that cleared up will ensure you can stop any mid-tail thinning.

Rest of the coat will grow back fast - but I'd go to somebody who knows how to groom goldens. Or save yourself the money and groom your dog yourself.


----------



## Megora

And the feet were left shaggy looking.


----------



## cubbysan

Looks like the tail was the only thing cut!

Yes, we cut the end of the tail before every show, I do not do what Kate does, twist the fur, I am going to have to look into that, because it always scares me when I need to cut the tail. Tail fur is cut so the tail does not hang below the hocks. Not sure where the bone is on your dogs tail, but we would actually cut that a few inches shorter if the bone allowed it.


----------



## G-bear

Wow. That was NOT a good job of grooming and I am glad to hear you received a refund. I generally groom all of my dogs and even I can do a better job than that! I have to add that several years ago I had a golden that I did take to a groomer. He ended up looking like he had been tossed into a blender. In disgust I asked the groomer (who was the owner of the shop) where she had trained for dog grooming. She informed me that she learned how to groom dogs by watching the groomer while she worked as a cashier at Petco and figured anyone could do it. Trust me...she was wrong


----------



## usually lurking

cubbysan said:


> Looks like the tail was the only thing cut!
> 
> Yes, we cut the end of the tail before every show, I do not do what Kate does, twist the fur, I am going to have to look into that, because it always scares me when I need to cut the tail. Tail fur is cut so the tail does not hang below the hocks. Not sure where the bone is on your dogs tail, but we would actually cut that a few inches shorter if the bone allowed it.


I don't twist, either. I tried it once and it was not pretty. I'd just like to add, though, that the benefit of not having a show dog is that the tail could be left longer if it is more pleasing to the OP's eye. Having said that, there's no reason for the tail to look "chewed" as Megora pointed out.


----------



## cubbysan

Check out the tails of these goldens that were just groomed for a show, see where the tail is cut and where their hocks are.


----------



## Miriamlguzman

Look at all those beautiful goldens! I do see the length of their tails and I guess I was just used to my goldens beautiful long tail. Maybe mine was too choppy which made it look worse than it was as far as length. Megora, I'm left a bit worried. What do you mean stud tail? I've never heard of that and I googled it and was left a bit confused as to "bald spots" and all since I don't see it. What or where should I be looking for? Also, should I wait a few weeks before getting him groomed again or would it be ok to do right away?


----------



## cubbysan

A lot of groomers do not know how to groom a golden correctly. Also, that choppiness could be caused from dull shears. We discovered if we drop ours on the floor, they need to be sharpened or when my daughter decided to use them to cut her own hair, but that should not be an excuse for somebody that gets paid to do it.

I do highly recommend learning to do it yourself. If is a great bonding experience, and their are a lot of tutorials out there. You can buy some shears at Sally's, and start practicing on the feet.


----------



## Megora

If it helps, this is the difference between a trimmed and untrimmed tail.

My boy on the left - I don't always bother with his tail, so he does get a little bit of a border collie type fringe going on there. All the more since his graying isn't just going on with his face. He's getting white on his back and tail as well...  

You don't have to trim the tail like with my boy on the right, but it is done for a couple reasons with show dogs...

1. It shows the judge that the tails are the proper length. 
2. Proper trimming makes the tail look thicker/fuller. 

Pet dogs it doesn't really matter as much - as in the case of my boy on the left. Some light trimming is ideal and keeps the fur healthy, but you don't have to fuss as much as with show dogs...

It does look nice when it is done... and if you are paying for somebody to groom your dog - I'd have them do a proper job. 

Stud tail is a little baldness which forms about mid tail. Early on it is because there are oil glands right there and you either have clogged pores - or excess oil deposited. Keeping the tails clean (bathing once a month, brushing regularly) prevents stud tail from forming. But also, some of that thinning and excess oil clogging does seem connected to thyroid condition.

Attached - you see where I circled the spot where I think I'm seeing the early signs of possibly that oil collecting and hair thinning a little. It might be related to thyroid, or it could just be a spot to remember to keep clean and brushed so you don't lose the hair there.


----------



## Miriamlguzman

Ah, I do see what you mean and of course I continued to google tail thinning and read something that said it could also be caused by him nibbling or biting that area, which he does! I just thought since he suffers from dry skin and heat rashes (?) that he was scratching himself. He gets Dermavet for the rashes and they seem to go away. He will be going to vet soon and I will have him check on that area. I'm glad and grateful to you cause if I had not posted pics I would have never known!


----------



## Miriamlguzman

I would be scared to groom him myself but I may just have to toughen up and do it. He doesn't have as long or the fullness of a goldens coat so it may be possible to do. My other golden has very short coat and hardly sheds so he may be easy too. It never hurts to try.


----------



## usually lurking

It really isn't too hard to do a decent job yourself, and it will undoubtedly look better than than the pictures you posted. Morningside Goldens has a nice tutorial and there are a couple of threads on the forum that offer tips.


----------



## kellyguy

I'm a total klutz and I do a better job than that groomer.


----------



## puddles everywhere

If I leave my older girl's tail uncut it actually drags on the ground. It is rather startling when I trim it back but try to keep it cut just past the length of the bone in the tail. Maybe because of age but it gets scraggly looking if I don't trim it a little. It has a fuller look when trimmed slightly. Her coat isn't as thick as it used to be. But doesn't have a problem getting house shoe feet quickly!

They sure did a number on the feathers, front and back! Did they forget the feet? I would offer to pay for the bath and get money back on the groom. My bet is she will look perfect on the next visit 

I can't say that's the best trim job ever but not because of the tail length. It will grow out before you know it.


----------



## Larsbar79

A lot of groomers do that to the end of the tail. Ive always hated it. I only trimmed the bottom edge close to the haunches and then very slightly towards the tip in a fan shape. I never wanted dingleberries on the tail. But ultimately I never cut the end 1/3 of the tail from middle to tip. In a show cut the end is blunted though...I just have never liked it.


----------



## usually lurking

I always did the show trim on my last Golden, as he was very correct and it looked nice on him. Current pup is a little long in the loin, and the hock length tail makes him look unbalanced, so I leave it just a bit longer. To me, the tail and feet are the easiest to do. The ears, however, take a little more skill.


----------



## Miriamlguzman

Thanks everyone. Maybe I will try grooming my dogs and see how it goes. I will definitely be looking at lots and lots of tutorials ?


----------



## DevWind

I cut my girl's tail for the CCA. Can't wait for it to grow back out! I do the twist thing when I need to do it. I always feel for the end of her tail before I cut the hair. I cut off more than I meant to last time though and it looks SO thick right now. She has a very nice tail.


----------



## MalteseProblem

and I thought I was the only one! yes mine is a Maltese but everyone knows they have fluffy tails. mine was a runt so lots of personality and well…like barely any hair. groomer I had before retired but she but it so it looked fluffy. go to a new place and they did fantastic…until you look at her tail, or lack there of. we're talking literally looks like a rats tail with about maybe 2 inches of hair. I'm pissed


----------

